# Gear by mail



## Nickadi13 (Nov 11, 2021)

I know I'm new here so I apologize if this is a stupid question or one no one wants to answer but I am thinking of trying some gear by mail and am a little hesitant to use my real name and address...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 11, 2021)

I get my gear via subway


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I get my gear via subway



Carrier pigeon for me.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 11, 2021)

Nickadi13 said:


> I know I'm new here so I apologize if this is a stupid question or one no one wants to answer but I am thinking of trying some gear by mail and am a little hesitant to use my real name and address...


If you order domestically the risk is very low unless your source licks windows in their spare time.


----------



## Nickadi13 (Nov 11, 2021)

My local contact flew the coop and not a lot of options where I live so just trying to be smart about it is all.


----------



## Nickadi13 (Nov 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you order domestically the risk is very low unless your source licks windows in their spare time.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you order domestically the risk is very low unless your source licks windows in their spare time.



Most of them do lick windows
Just saying


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Most of them do lick windows
> Just saying


A fair point.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> A fair point.



Remember that one source at Meso.. had a rape hut with a fan and a heat bulb?

Yeah,
Window licker might be too nice actually


----------



## Nickadi13 (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Most of them do lick windows
> Just saying


Yeah definitely not my first choice.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Nickadi13 said:


> Yeah definitely not my first choice.



Agreed
I'm lucky since I'm in canada.. LE doesnt go after labs... at all.

But I feel for everyone else, having to wade through the shit to find a solid source for a good price.

If you're nervous about your address.
Get a PO box
Have them ship it there, they're pretty cheap


----------



## Nickadi13 (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> I'm lucky since I'm in canada.. LE doesnt go after labs... at all.
> 
> But I feel for everyone else, having to wade through the shit to find a solid source for a good price.
> ...


Gotta be the only thing that's easier to get in Canada right? Except maybe frost bite? 

I thought about the PO Box, might be a way to go.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Nickadi13 said:


> Gotta be the only thing that's easier to get in Canada right? Except maybe frost bite?
> 
> I thought about the PO Box, might be a way to go.



Yeah, everything else is rough
But Gear?
Easy and decriminalized

Worst thing that happens here if you get caught here... Cop is grabbing your Tren to add to his cycle.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Remember that one source at Meso.. had a rape hut with a fan and a heat bulb?
> 
> Yeah,
> Window licker might be too nice actually


Bruh…


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Bruh…
> 
> View attachment 15174



Lmfao
You would still have that pic.
Fucking absolute gold.

Yup
A source.

fuck me......


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmfao
> You would still have that pic.
> Fucking absolute gold.
> 
> ...


That fuckin’ guy man.

I don’t know if my favourite part of that picture is the hanging anal beads or the fan that he has perfectly positioned to blow shit all over the place.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> That fuckin’ guy man.
> 
> I don’t know if my favourite part of that picture is the hanging anal beads or the fan that he has perfectly positioned to blow shit all over the place.



Anal beads are definitely the best.
Like... you didnt have any rope?
Or bungee?
Or a tie strap?

Or some fucking twine?

Like.. anal beads?
Why?
Fucking why?

I want to meet him


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Remember that one source at Meso.. had a rape hut with a fan and a heat bulb?
> 
> Yeah,
> Window licker might be too nice actually


Yup


----------



## Send0 (Nov 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Bruh…
> 
> View attachment 15174


WTF kind of shit setup is this. Why is there a fan? Why are there beads? Why does he have a shit coil type burner instead of a temperature controlled stir plate? Why does his vacuum pump look like a cheap $9 POS aquarium pump?

But my biggest question is why the hell is he setup inside of a grow tent?


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> WTF kind of shit setup is this. Why is there a fan? Why are there beads? Why does he have a shit coil type burner instead of a temperature controlled stir plate? Why does his vacuum pump look like a cheap $9 POS aquarium pump?
> 
> But my biggest question is why the hell is he setup inside of a grow tent?


Yeah it’s one big “what the fuck?”.

This is why we Meso guys were so hard on sources. You’d be shocked how many sources have “labs” like this.


----------



## Nickadi13 (Nov 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> WTF kind of shit setup is this. Why is there a fan? Why are there beads? Why does he have a shit coil type burner instead of a temperature controlled stir plate? Why does his vacuum pump look like a cheap $9 POS aquarium pump?
> 
> But my biggest question is why the hell is he setup inside of a grow tent?



UGBB needs to have a contest for best source kitchen photo..although this might have already won it.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 12, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Bruh…
> 
> View attachment 15174


This really be the type of setup that offers the most potent gear on the market. This is the real deal. Wouldn’t order from anything less. 

🔥


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Bruh…
> 
> View attachment 15174


That just screams sterility.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> That fuckin’ guy man.
> 
> I don’t know if my favourite part of that picture is the hanging anal beads or the fan that he has perfectly positioned to blow shit all over the place.


I just cannot imagine what he was thinking posting that.


----------



## D907 (Nov 13, 2021)

I ordered domestic and got all 3 shipments. The ones from one warehouse were 1uite a bit stealthier than the other but. Got all 3 and all that will happen if it gets caught is you'll get a letter and the source will reship it. Only took a week each shipment


----------



## ftf (Nov 13, 2021)

D907 said:


> I ordered domestic and got all 3 shipments. The ones from one warehouse were 1uite a bit stealthier than the other but. Got all 3 and all that will happen if it gets caught is you'll get a letter and the source will reship it. Only took a week each shipment


Sounds like NAPS with the "warehouse" stuff. Just say no.


----------



## D907 (Nov 13, 2021)

ftf said:


> Sounds like NAPS with the "warehouse" stuff. Just say no.


Steroidify


----------



## ftf (Nov 13, 2021)

Never used them, so I can't speak on it. Let us know how it works out. Good luck.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Nov 15, 2021)

What if the gear that guy puts out is the best ever lol. Would you pin it? I'm a hard fuck no but you'd be surprised what you can make on a simple set up. I wouldn't but you never know.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 15, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> What if the gear that guy puts out is the best ever lol. Would you pin it? I'm a hard fuck no but you'd be surprised what you can make on a simple set up. I wouldn't but you never know.



Naw
Never would
Because it's not the "Best Gear" if its dirty gear.

Sanitation I'd a PPM fight.
When you're fighting down to 2 microns ...MICRONS in (Ideally) a positive air pressure enclosure.... mistakes even happened when everything is PERFECT
I'm talking Pharma lab level clean, with state of the art tech and air pressure monitoring, with adhesive chemical solutions that flash off and leave zero residue (As a lockdown fibre collection solution on the interior of the enclosure)
Pressure washing, flow hoods etc...

and I've still seen contamination.

It is 100% impossible for that rape hut/Crack brew hut to produce sanitary gear


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 15, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> What if the gear that guy puts out is the best ever lol. Would you pin it? I'm a hard fuck no but you'd be surprised what you can make on a simple set up. I wouldn't but you never know.



I may... or may not do that type of thing for a living lol


----------



## Yano (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't know much about all this brewery jazz but years ago I worked for a company that did all the internal moves for IBM in Sterling Forest NY , some of those rooms you needed clearance to enter , special suits. Those rooms were sterile and filtered down to so many microns. Like Iso 2 n 3 shit , clean 100 rooms , 1000 particles per cubic meter of air or less. There's no way dude is making any thing sterile in that weed tent lol no freakin way.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 15, 2021)

Yano said:


> I don't know much about all this brewery jazz but years ago I worked for a company that did all the internal moves for IBM in Sterling Forest NY , some of those rooms you needed clearance to enter , special suits. Those rooms were sterile and filtered down to so many microns. Like Iso 2 n 3 shit , clean 100 rooms , 1000 particles per cubic meter of air or less. There's no way dude is making any thing sterile in that weed tent lol no freakin way.



1000 per Cubic Meter is actually quite high in the Pharma world

In a hospital(IPAC) setting, we are typically around 10 per Cubic meter (Under 2UM)
Andy over 2 microns is typically a total fail and reclean/Retest.


----------



## AlexDavis43 (Nov 15, 2021)

Nickadi13 said:


> I know I'm new here so I apologize if this is a stupid question or one no one wants to answer but I am thinking of trying some gear by mail and am a little hesitant to use my real name and address...



I use my real name for shipping. It hasn't been a problem [yet].


----------



## Hercule (Nov 29, 2021)

D907 said:


> I ordered domestic and got all 3 shipments. The ones from one warehouse were 1uite a bit stealthier than the other but. Got all 3 and all that will happen if it gets caught is you'll get a letter and the source will reship it. Only took a week each shipment


What kind of letter if you don't mind me asking? Was it here in the states?


----------



## eazy (Nov 29, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> What if the gear that guy puts out is the best ever lol. Would you pin it?



Yes.

What I've previously used could be from similar conditions, I'll never know.


----------



## AlexDavis43 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hercule said:


> What kind of letter if you don't mind me asking? Was it here in the states?



A letter from U.S. Customs asking you to dispute the seizure or confess or something. I think most here would just let their source know about the seizure and ignore the letter.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 30, 2021)

your gonna look at the mail man like a crack dealer


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 4, 2021)

i know a few people *3* that work for the United States Postal Service. It appears my whole worry of bad raws and gear going out of stock should have been the least of my worries. The people I know have told me that in the next few years, the postal service will completely change. Getting gear through the mail could be extremely difficult; especially if they will be allowed to look at our packages, track every pack that comes from one location, they are thinking of every way to possibly stop illegal drugs from going through the mail system. I would hope that’s not the case, but if anyone has an opinion or any facts they would like to share on that, please do.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> i know a few people *3* that work for the United States Postal Service. It appears my whole worry of bad raws and gear going out of stock should have been the least of my worries. The people I know have told me that in the next few years, the postal service will completely change. Getting gear through the mail could be extremely difficult; especially if they will be allowed to look at our packages, track every pack that comes from one location, they are thinking of every way to possibly stop illegal drugs from going through the mail system. I would hope that’s not the case, but if anyone has an opinion or any facts they would like to share on that, please do.


You want us to give an opinion on a rumor that has no basis formed to support it yet? 🙄

I'll just say this; people will always find a way around the system. The raws I've seen are already shipped in barrier bags (x-ray proof) so I doubt small brewers would be effected, but if you're really this worried then just stock up on raws now and learn how to homebrew.

Once again, I'm not concerned.


----------



## Yano (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You want us to give an opinion on a rumor that has no basis formed to support it yet? 🙄
> 
> I'll just say this; people will always find a way around the system. The raws I've seen are already shipped in barrier bags (x-ray proof) so I doubt small brewers would be effected, but if you're really this worried then just stock up on raws now and learn how to homebrew.
> 
> Once again, I'm not concerned.


Exactly right. There has been a war on cocaine for like 40+ years and I could make a phone call and get some. I don’t even do that shit, but it’s not exactly hard to get. 

If there’s a profit in it, people will find a way.


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Exactly right. There has been a war on cocaine for like 40+ years and I could make a phone call and get some. I don’t even do that shit, but it’s not exactly hard to get.
> 
> If there’s a profit in it, people will find a way.


I hope that’s the case. I don’t want this to turn into a full blown undercover operation over our mail.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> I hope that’s the case. I don’t want this to turn into a full blown undercover operation over our mail.


If you are being for real you are showing signs of a paranoid schizophrenic bro. You are obsessed with the what ifs and seem to always be in a fear mode.


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> If you are being for real you are showing signs of a paranoid schizophrenic bro. You are obsessed with the what ifs and seem to always be in a fear mode.


I wouldn’t say schizophrenic. But it does seem a little fishy, and cause for concern


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> I wouldn’t say schizophrenic. But it does seem a little fishy, and cause for concern


I know, everyone has paranoia myself included but you have been posting about these things for some time here and on meso. 
Do you find yourself fearing other things or worrying to much about other things?
I'll put it this way, I have some OCD issues which is why I made my post.  I am not trying to bust your balls.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 4, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> i know a few people *3* that work for the United States Postal Service. It appears my whole worry of bad raws and gear going out of stock should have been the least of my worries. The people I know have told me that in the next few years, the postal service will completely change. Getting gear through the mail could be extremely difficult; especially if they will be allowed to look at our packages, track every pack that comes from one location, they are thinking of every way to possibly stop illegal drugs from going through the mail system. I would hope that’s not the case, but if anyone has an opinion or any facts they would like to share on that, please do.



We know what you are doing every moment now, we are watching you!


----------



## cocoh23 (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I know, everyone has paranoia myself included but you have been posting about these things for some time here and on meso.
> Do you find yourself fearing other things or worrying to much about other things?
> I'll put it this way, I have some OCD issues which is why I made my post.  I am not trying to bust your balls.


I understand. No, I’ve admitted to having OCD about the whole situation. From raws, to UGLS, to the mailing situation


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> I understand. No, I’ve admitted to having OCD about the whole situation. From raws, to UGLS, to the mailing situation


In that case it is understandable and I can relate to you having been there and still there myself on some other perceived issues that I spend way too much time worrying about and taking up space in my head.
Unfortunately I have no real answer on ways to improve.  I do take one med and I guess it helps but hard to say really.


----------



## Hercule (Dec 6, 2021)

AlexDavis43 said:


> A letter from U.S. Customs asking you to dispute the seizure or confess or something. I think most here would just let their source know about the seizure and ignore the letter.


Has anyone ever did again and had a second letter or have they preceeded prosecution?


----------



## cavorite (Dec 6, 2021)

LE isn’t going to waste time and money prosecuting something like this. I really wouldn’t worry.

I used to order tons of stuff through the darknet and never had an issue - except I wish I had got sober and kept the bitcoin instead


----------



## Hercule (Dec 6, 2021)

cavorite said:


> LE isn’t going to waste time and money prosecuting something like this. I really wouldn’t worry.
> 
> I used to order tons of stuff through the darknet and never had an issue - except I wish I had got sober and kept the bitcoin instead


So in theory I could just keep buying raws and if it gets seized by u.s. customs over and over again, they really won't do anything about it? I'll just get  letters from them? The Reason I'm asking is because I've had a letter from customs before and I ignored it as well. What makes you think they won't proceed prosecution? If we're to get seized again?


----------



## AlexDavis43 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hercule said:


> Has anyone ever did again and had a second letter or have they preceeded prosecution?


No idea. Many sources will reship if this happens though.


----------



## Hercule (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh, well thats generous of them. US domestic is probably better than trying to get through customs and having customs sending warning letters. But if LE won't do anything about it, guess there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hercule (Dec 8, 2021)

D907 said:


> I ordered domestic and got all 3 shipments. The ones from one warehouse were 1uite a bit stealthier than the other but. Got all 3 and all that will happen if it gets caught is you'll get a letter and the source will reship it. Only took a week each shipment


Would you worry about getting another letter?


----------



## cavorite (Dec 8, 2021)

Hercule said:


> What makes you think they won't proceed prosecution? If we're to get seized ag



I can’t guarantee anything of course, but my address was “burned” and i kept ordering for years without a problem (except for the occasional seizure)

my general point was that LE has very limited resources and only prosecutes the very top people


----------



## Hercule (Dec 8, 2021)

Ohh, I see. So.. did you have more than one seizure?  I see you point though. I heard that the shipping label actually takes the seizure what ever that means.... 
Sounds like a common thing..


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 8, 2021)

cavorite said:


> I can’t guarantee anything of course, but my address was “burned” and i kept ordering for years without a problem (except for the occasional seizure)
> 
> my general point was that LE has very limited resources and only prosecutes the very top people


There is so much "WRONG" with what the OP is being told and there are many things that the OP isn't being told that he should.

Also, the search function is probably the most neglected source of info that I can think of here at ugbb. This topic has been discussed and dissected many times since our forum went online in 2012. This is a good thing as so many things have changed over the years.

I have to apologize to the OP and I can only hope he comes back to check on his thread after receiving pretty much nothing of use from members who have plenty of real world advice, info, and experience but instead offered 1 liners that aren't going to do anything except give obvious noobs a false sense of security when it comes to a topic that apparently needs to be discussed.

First; "LE has very limited resources" is just NOT true. When discussing shipping Schedule 3 aas we are talking about the federal gov't which has VAST resources. The truth is the polar opposite of what the OP was told.

I've discussed this topic many times here and other forums over the years. I unfortunately speak from experience. Over a dozen years ago I had a US Postal Inspector and several FBI agents in my living room after my front door was breached by local LE who were present to lend support to their cohorts that very fucked up morning.

I had been aware that I was being surveilled for some time and received a phone call from an associate who works in a secretarial capacity for a Gov't LE agency letting me know that my name was run through the NCIC. An investigation that had been initiated by LE after an informant reported that I was using the USPS to distribute illicit products to various individuals around the Country.

This is an example of the #1 way that a domestic pkg is discovered/picked off by LE...that is, a citizen reports illegal activity to LE.
LE doesn't investigate every call or email they  receive. That isn't practical. LE may take a cursory glance at the info received and make a decision. It could be from an angry soon to be ex-wife involved in a custody battle wanting to gain the upper hand? Do you all tell your wives and gf's about your use? That's a thread for another time.

If the info has come from a CI(confidential informant) the chance are very good that LE will move on the info. 

Another way LE decides is how things kicked off for me; LE will run the subjects name through the NCIC. If the guy has no criminal record they very well may move on. If there is a previous felony drug conviction on a guys record the chances of an investigation starting grow exponentially.

Other ways your pkg may be snagged and a cd(controlled delivery) happen is if the pkg has the earmarks of a pkg containing contraband. The USPS teaches its employees what to look for when it comes to pkg's with illegal drugs in them.
Some examples would be...
1) Where the pkg originates from. So Cal and towns along our Southern Border can be scrutinized.
2) An excessive amount of tape. Tape is used to help keep smells from escaping a pkg. Marijuana stanks. If a vacuum sealed pkg is punctured the aroma can be overwhelming. 
3)Excessive masking agents can be a red flag. Too many dryer sheets, etc.
4) Hand written address/shipping labels. An official pkg from a company such as Macy's will be computer generated not hand written.
5) In our world, broken vials leaking through a box is a problem.

There are many more. While 1 of these "What to look for" things won't have a pkg get a 2nd look, several of them may set in motion a search warrant and more.   

When it comes to Int pkg's they all must pass through a Point of Entry and US Customs Inspection.
Your zip code can play a huge role in your chances of receiving your pkg or having it seized. An example of an "Unfriendly" zip code are all zip codes in CA. Reason being is that your pkg in all likelihood will not go through JFK Point of Entry.
An example of a "Friendly" zip code would be 1 that start with 060...living in a state in the Tri State Area(Ct in the 060 example) will have your pkg pass through JFK which receives 60% and more of all mail/pkg's entering our country. O'Hare in Chicago and Long Beach are 2 other Points of Entry that receive the remaining 40%. There is safety in #'s. JFK cannot check as many pkg's as the other spots. 

Safety in #'s applies to domestically mailed pkg's as far as them receiving a second look. The usps knows that Priority EXPRESS Mail is favored by drug dealers and buyers. Always has been and always will be. 

Reasons...Express mail is most times next day if the pkg is received by the  USPS before the cutoff time which is sometime around 3pm depending on location. A small % of Express Mail on the Mainland is 2 day. In both cases, Next Day and 2 Day, there is a money back guarantee it will be delivered on a specific date and time.

Warrants can take time and tracking for Express Mail is more "Real Time" than other mail. Used to be if an Express Mail Pkg that is normally Next Day isn't and is delayed, dealers and buyers were expected to exercise discipline and abandon the pkg and also to NOT apply for the refund of the amount paid for the EXPRESS pkg. 

Accepting the PKG and applying for the refund acknowledges your either shipping the pkg...expecting the pkg....or at the very least shows you knew of the pkg.

When you do receive any type of pkg that contains illegal items you should write "Return To Sender" on the pkg and leave it in view of your front door. 24hrs is generally enough time as a cd will go down in that time.

To give yourself more credibility, your residence should be free of anything illegal or more of what is in the pkg or related to the contents. If you have gear in your home and have a box sitting next to your door with RTS written on that contains gear your position isn't nearly as strong as it would be if your home was free of gear and syringes with that same box with RTS written on it. Its all about plausible-deniability at that point.

With fentanyl killing members of society that "mean something" to those in power, controlled deliveries are happening more than they ever have been.

With the killer coming from China, pkg's from China, all of them, are red flagged with the chances of those pkg's being inspected great.

The factories in China that manufacture/synthesize Fentanyl are the same ones that give us Raw Steroid Powders. 
Our Customs are looking for Fentanyl and as a bonus are snatching up our Raw Powders. 

There are things that I've missed and forgotten to list. Any help filling in the blanks would be appreciated. I've got to move on. Last thing...I like to joke around, too. Lets not forget the new guy...especially when he asks for help.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 9, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> There is so much "WRONG" with what the OP is being told and there are many things that the OP isn't being told that he should.
> 
> Also, the search function is probably the most neglected source of info that I can think of here at ugbb. This topic has been discussed and dissected many times since our forum went online in 2012. This is a good thing as so many things have changed over the years.
> 
> ...


Many people are ordering stuff from China now.  How often do you hear of something getting seized?

Also remember, Gov employees get paid by the hour.  They  are lazy like anyone else, and would rather goof off, than investigate some minor thing, that will cause them tons of paperwork.


----------



## rocco-x (Dec 10, 2021)

If you've been good all year then Santa just might leave some in your stocking...this the season for them gainz


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 10, 2021)

opps


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 14, 2021)

Nickadi13 said:


> I know I'm new here so I apologize if this is a stupid question or one no one wants to answer but I am thinking of trying some gear by mail and am a little hesitant to use my real name and address...


I’m in the same boat, my guy just died somehow 28 yrs old, real shame


----------

